# horse head grasshoppers have mated



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

well they finally connected..didnt get any pics tho.i put a small tub with soil in it..im try and get a pic if i catch her laying im doubt that il be able to hatch the eggs but its worth a try i guess.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

wooooooooowww where did you get them i so want some there funky looking:2thumb::devil:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Nooiiiiiice, crazy looking things.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

andy123 said:


> wooooooooowww where did you get them i so want some there funky looking:2thumb::devil:


 virgina cheeseman


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

have you got an email for her??: victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

These guys are awesome. Glad they finally connected for you! Do you know how many eggs they lay on average? I'll be on the list for some if there are loads! lol.


----------



## ScorpionSean (Apr 23, 2009)

cant u tell them things are fake


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

no they are not have seen them for sale before but missed out by 10mins:devil:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ScorpionSean said:


> cant u tell them things are fake


makes me laugh when people post without a clue lol


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL nice try but they aren't fake its just because they have a funny apperence people think they are fake well if they are fake who ever made them is bloody brilliant :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

have you got an email addy for the lady who sells them???:whistling2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

lol.i had the same comment once on another forum about a bee i posted.any way people have been asking me what size they are so tomorow im going to get a pic of them on my hand..the female is as long as my hand :gasp: shes massive!!!!

not sure how many eggs they lay.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

are they easy to keep? how big do they get as them class pics make them look about the size of a 30cm ruler LOL


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

andy123 said:


> have you got an email addy for the lady who sells them???:whistling2:


you want to buy fake insects?you wirdo :Na_Na_Na_Na: yer here you go - 
*Horse-Head Grasshoppers*_(Proscopia species)_
Really weird grasshoppers, they look like stick insects with long back legs. Their head is elongated (hence the common name). Easy to keep, they feed on bramble. 
Nymphs £6.00 each

go to this link under Miscellaneous Bugs - Virginia Cheeseman


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

andy123 said:


> are they easy to keep? how big do they get as them class pics make them look about the size of a 30cm ruler LOL


females about 15 cm or there abouts..il get a pic of the female on my hand tomorow for you.easy to keep..i house them in net cage..mist once a day..and feed on bramble.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh yh looked on her webby before and the top link doesnt work ???:whip: how big do they get?


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh didnt see bout size soz LOL and the Top link Doesn't work  and the pics would be great


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

yes it does click here - Virginia Cheeseman


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Such odd looking things!! The expression on the green one's face (presumably the male) just makes me laugh. They look so comical! Don't think I could hold one though!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

very weird looking!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

no the other link where it says Horse head grasshoppers


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Miss Lily said:


> Such odd looking things!! The expression on the green one's face (presumably the male) just makes me laugh. They look so comical! Don't think I could hold one though!


Yeh this is what I think. The antennae look like eyebrows, lol. Female looks angry and the male looks scared!

Macro J - Do they jump at all? Or are they like stick insects that just walk everywhere?


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

these are so real i have seen some in the flesh


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ScorpionSean said:


> cant u tell them things are fake


fail :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Yeh this is what I think. The antennae look like eyebrows, lol. Female looks angry and the male looks scared!
> 
> Macro J - Do they jump at all? Or are they like stick insects that just walk everywhere?


 yer they can jump..not very tho..when there young they can jump better..as they get bigger and heavy the biggest the male can jump is about 1 inch off the ground..female about the same.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

andy123 said:


> no the other link where it says Horse head grasshoppers


 thats was just copied and pasted from there web site..it wasnt surpose to work i was just getting u the names and info on it


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

duuhhhh nice pics!:crazy:

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

tescos said:


> duuhhhh nice pics!:crazy:
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


 thank god you have been banned..your a real asshole :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

You keep them like stick insects and they eat bramble and hypericum. They lay ooths and hatch up to 25 or so per ooth. My first ooth only had 13 but it was burst open when it arrived so some may have fallen out, the 2nd ooth is due to hatch May all being well.
Very susceptable to RIs when really young and I lost all but 3 of them. Difficult to deal with the babies as well cos they jump so fast and so far, glad they slow down as they get older.

Brill pics as ever Macro....don't know how right this is but I was told to keep hatchlings in humid conditions but to provide extra oxygen by using a fish tank pump as they need a lot of ventilation. I'm going to try it when my next ooth hatches.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Does Virgina Cheesman attend the BTS?
Also, how much did you pay for em mate?
John


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Does Virgina Cheesman attend the BTS?
> Also, how much did you pay for em mate?
> John


 price is on the site mate..around 7£ each i tyhink..your need to look i cant rember...if u look 2 poast bak i copyed and pasted the info allready..do u guys read my post or just skin past then :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

only rip off is
Postage, Packing & Administration:
£8.00 on all orders :gasp:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> You keep them like stick insects and they eat bramble and hypericum. They lay ooths and hatch up to 25 or so per ooth. My first ooth only had 13 but it was burst open when it arrived so some may have fallen out, the 2nd ooth is due to hatch May all being well.
> Very susceptable to RIs when really young and I lost all but 3 of them. Difficult to deal with the babies as well cos they jump so fast and so far, glad they slow down as they get older.
> 
> Brill pics as ever Macro....don't know how right this is but I was told to keep hatchlings in humid conditions but to provide extra oxygen by using a fish tank pump as they need a lot of ventilation. I'm going to try it when my next ooth hatches.


 ooths?in soil?am i missing somthing here..i thought they laid eggs in soil?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool. Never seen those beore! They look like they are out of sponge bob square pants.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

No they defo lay ooths...I know cos I dun got one :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> No they defo lay ooths...I know cos I dun got one :lol2:


 ah thats ace..so i can take the tub of soil out there cage?how do u hatch the ooth..same as a mantis?u got any pics of the hacthlings?>how long did they take to hatch?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a copy of the care sheet the guy sent me. I've just got my ooth in the lill pot of coir that it came in.

*Proscopia
*
*Origin:* (Proscopia luceomaculata Proscopia (Apioscelis bulbosa)Ecuador) (Pseudoproscopia latirostris Peru)

*Information:* These are NOT stick-insects (Phasmid) - but grasshopper (Proscopia). They are kept nearly in the same way as stick-insects, and are not a difficult species to handle. Lifespan of the adult is very long, about 9-12 months.

*Incubation of the egg-pod:* 4 - 6 months in a peat of slightly damp soil or vermiculite. About 20-26 C.
Note: If there is to many springtails (Collembola) in the soil they can / will eat the eggs.

*Nymphs:* About 1,5 - 2 cm. and jumps very well.

*Foodplant:* Bramble, Oak, Raspberry cane, Beech, Rose

*Development from nymphs to adult:* 5-6 months in a humid environment at about 20-25 C. Humidity 70-85 % spray
slightly with water every day

*Male / Female:*

Pseudoproscopia latirostris Male 8-9 cm / Female 14-15 cm.
Proscopia luceomaculata Male 7 cm / Female 11-12 cm.
Proscopia ( Apioscelis bulbosa ) Male 5-5,5 cm. / Female 7,5-8 cm.

*Lifespan of the adult:* 9-12 months

Hope this helps cos it's all I know about them.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Slinkies mum said:


> No they defo lay ooths...I know cos I dun got one :lol2:


 
they lay individual eggs that are glued together in a clump.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

andy123 said:


> LOL nice try but they aren't fake its just because they have a funny apperence people think they are fake well if they are fake who ever made them is bloody brilliant :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


in the second picture the green one looks like its smailing, they do look like something out of a tim burton movie though


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am hoping to have some of these when the weather warms up a bit 
I think they are soooooooo funny and look like summin from Bugs Life or Antz


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> ah thats ace..so i can take the tub of soil out there cage?how do u hatch the ooth..same as a mantis?u got any pics of the hacthlings?>how long did they take to hatch?


 Macro (scott) burry the egg clump in soil/sand mix to about 3 cm deap. Just spray cerface every now and again to not allow sub to dry out. When they start to hatch move to a rearing container.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i sold them on to someone.i forgot who has them or if they hatched.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine have been mating so i am hoping to have an ooth at some point. I am pretty scared that i will kill them all off but trying to rear them will be awesome fun


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

They look so cool!


----------

